# Avril Lavigne - Live Event Collage (x1)



## Devilfish (26 Okt. 2020)

Ein paar Screencaps von ihrem Live-Event für die Avril Lavigne Foundation zur Bekämpfung von Lyme #fightlyme
Sie hat insgesamt 4 Lieder gesungen, plus noch 2 im Soundcheck (hätte man aber extra kaufen müssen), und es gab noch 3 Gastauftritte. Alessia Cara war auch toll 
Insgesamt dauerte es ne Stunde, aber es ging ja um die Sache, daher war das schon in Ordnung.



​


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2020)

Gut gemacht :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2020)

Sehr schöne Collage, schöne Avril.


----------



## Death Row (27 Okt. 2020)

Vielen Dank für das Schnuckiputzi


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2020)

Gefällt mir sehr... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## Punisher (15 Nov. 2020)

Besten Dank dafür


----------



## Tobi64 (16 Nov. 2020)

Immer noch toll :thx:


----------

